# Авиация > До 1945 >  Пилоты И-16 о своих машинах и о том как их учили на них лета

## Василий Бардов

Меня тут коллеги Александры Соловьёв и Сердюков попросили поговорить с моими знакомыми лётчиками пилотировавшими И-16 и И-153 по поводу этих самолётов и того как их готовили - учили на них до войны.
Предложение Леону из Минска и всем у кого есть возможность побеседовать с данной категорией лётчиков присоединяться к дискуссии:

Александр Сердюков (г. Харьков) – В.Бардову:
Здравствуйте Василий.Как и обещал посылаю свою "выборку", может быть Сергею Федоровичу будет интересно это почитать и оценить уровень споров и справедливость различных предположений.По тем его выступлениям, что я видел в телепередаче о Василии Сталине мне он показался человеком достаточно строгим в оценках и за словом в карман не лезущем. Но мне интересны любые его отзывы, в том числе и ругательные.Дело в том, что в своей работе по "ишачку" я могу достаточно профессионально, основываясь на своих знаниях и опыте судить о конструкторских и технологических решениях при его проектировании и выпуске. Достаточно компетентно могу оценить ЛТХ полученные в результате испытаний. (По специальности я инженер-конструктор по самолетостроению, 10 лет назад закончил Харьковский авиационный институт. А по своей работе занимаюсь в том числе и проектированием самолетов, причем мой "сектор работ" это проектирование вертикального и горизонтального оперения, так что вопросы "устойчивости и управляемости самолета" это как раз в моей компетенции.)Но вот в вопросах связанных непосредственно с пилотированием самолета, с тактикой боевого применения и прочими "прикладными дисциплинами" приходится полагаться на мнения других, более компетентных в этом людей. Летчиком я к сожалению стать так и не успел. Когда после работы, службы в армии и учебы на первом курсе у меня наконец появилось "свободное от учебы время" для занятий в аэроклубе …  Сами аэроклубы перестали существовать. Сначала материально (не стало бензина), а потом и технически (все Як-52 у нас уже списаны). Так что если свои знания в тактике применения я еще могу подымать прочтением книг (начиная с мемуаров и заканчивая различными учебными пособиями - от " Тактики в боевых примерах " и до книжек типа "Инструкция по воздушному бою истребительной авиации 1945 г") то вот с летной практикой и вопросами с ней связанными…. тут дела весьма печальны.Вообщем вот несколько примеров моих рассуждений, обобщений, предположений и выводов. Свои высказывания я дал обычным шрифтом. Высказывания моих оппонентов курсивом + высказывания разных людей отличаются количеством >>>> перед фразами. Различные темы споров я отделил друг от друга жирной линией ______
На всякий случай я скопирую сюда и свои вопросы к Сергею Федоровичу, которые я передал Вам раньше.Интересно все, что так или иначе связано с И-16. На сколько я помню, начинал он именно на них + он кажеться из училища выпустился в 1940?Интересно как их готовили в училище:-	Какой был налет (общий, на УТИ-4, на И-16). -	Какая была программа подготовки (входил ли высший пилотаж, стрельба по конусу и по наземным мишеням). 
-	Сколько было курсантов в группе - на одного инструктора. 
-	Как он оценивает уровень подготовки курсантов. 
-	Как оценивает уровень инструкторов (причем интересно "по отдельности" как они тогда относились к инструкторам и что он думает сейчас "так сказать с позиций опытного летчика и командира") Кстати, такая "двойственная" оценка интересна практически по всем вопросам».

Побывав в Москве и побеседовав с легендарными асами И.Е.Фёдоровым, С.Ф.Долгушиным и В.И.Попковым и почитав материалы и-нета я понял, что в большинстве случаев даже современные независимые исcледователи часто имеют искривлённое (нашим наследием от прошлой эпохи - сталинской пропогандой) представление о первоначальном этапе войны, которую:
-	перед нападением немцев на СССР печально известный начальник ГЛАВПУРа Мехлис называл «2-й империалистической»,
-	а после нападения Сталин приказал называть «Великой Отечественной». 
И мне стало интересно:
1) сравнить свидетельства непосредственных очевидцев и участников тех событий - пилотов истребителя И-16, ГСС, генералов (а в то время еще мл. л-тов) Долгушина, Голодникова и Архипенко с:
-	точкой зрения официальной сталинской пропаганды, 
-	доступной литературой и документами архивов
-	и мнением независимых исследователей  истории с военноисторических форумов интернета
2) и разобраться:
-	кто же из них и в чём прав 
-	и как же было тогда на самом деле.
Интересно мне это ещё и потому, что я родился и всю жизнь прожил недалеко от стыка трёх границ – Беларуси, Польши и Литвы, в приграничном городе Гродно, на таком же расстоянии от аэродрома полка Сергея Долгушина как и от его аэродрома до границы на момент начала войны. Кроме того, место, которое я выбрал для своего летнего отдыха, загорания и рыбалки (на невысоком обрывистом песчаном берегу р. Неман около нашего «Старого» моста) оказалось тем самым местом, над которым весь день 22-го июня шли ожесточенные воздушные бои за авто- и ж/д мосты в Гродно, к которым была прикована вся ближайшая истребительная авиация (122-го и 127 ИАПов). 
И когда перед дождём стрижи начинают устраивать "воздушные бои" проносясь зачастую на расстоянии вытянутой руки от меня, я вспоминаю:
-	20-летнего белобрысого, голубоглазого Серёгу Долгушина,
-	его 122-й ИАП,
-	его верного друга и ведомого Серёгу Макарова, вместе с которым он жил в одной палатке, встретил войну, разгормил однажды РС-ми немецкий аэродром и спас ему жизнь приземлившись на территории противника рядом с подбитым СЛ своего друга и забрав его к себе в кабину (так что при этом одна нога Макарова осталась вне кабины) и увезя Макарова под носом у немцев уже подбегавших к его СЛ,
-	и тот ад, через который им пришлось пройти в наших краях 22-го июня, в результате чего немцы не смогли безнаказанно бомбить наши войска переправлявшиеся по мосру через Неман, а Долгушин записал на свой боевой счет свой первый «недогоняемый и несбиваемый» Юнкерс-88 (сбив по его словам перед этим над границей еще и Шторх корректировавший немецкую артиллерию обстреливавшую западные окраины Гродно, причем оба эти самолета его начальство ему так и не засчитало и по сей день).
Итак, выкладываю на ваш суд черновой вариант своего скромного исследования, основанный на: 
-	моих интервью с С.Ф. Долгушиным,
-	анализе доступной мне в сети литературы 
-	материалов ЦАМО и немецких источников,
-	нашего коллективного анализа с моими коллегами с военноисторических форумов всего этого материала.

----------

Ну и где это Ваше неизвестно что, о чем не подозревает никто?

----------

Василий! Всё что ты пишешь о и-16 специалистам тут я думаю всё ясно.
Я в отличие от тебя образования авиационного (академического) не имею. По первому - инжинер радиотехник по второму академия гослужбы. В отличие от тебя на Як-52 я полетал, правда налет как и и в 42-м 16 ч., но это с определённой стороны и ПЛЮС. Вопрос при менения нашей Авиации во время войны ( и соответственно её потерь) ,я думаю, лучше рассмотреть если попробовать написать ( в ущерб,  своей кандидатской), что было бы если бы и дальше Поликарпов доводил до ума свой вариант И-180, был бы жив Тухачевский, Якир, Уборевич да и тот же Лисовский (командовал до Д.Г. Павлова). В общем их было очень много, также как и сочинений, что было бы после войны. 
Василий всё, что ты знаешь о боевом применении И-16, тактике, применении  и потерях. Да и просто "побачить". Пиши на 36644@rambler.ru

Андрей.

----------


## Василий Бардов

==Василий! Всё что ты пишешь о и-16 специалистам тут я думаю всё ясно.==

Не совсем :) Других живых специалистов по И-16, с которыми можно попереписываться и пообщаться кроме Александра Сердюкова я на знаю, а у него оказалось довлольно много вопросов по И-16 и И-153 к их пилотам на многие из которых кстати С.Ф.Долгушин мне ответил. 
По возвращению из Москвы я приступил к расшифровке московских аудиозаписей, да вот не успел вовремя сохрнанить рабочий вордовский файл и вчера у меня последний файл запоролся а самый свежий удалось найти датированный 1-м декабря. Ну да буду восстанавливать снова по пунктам. На Сухой.ру мои исследования интереса не вызвали и админ Нарыв или как там его решил пойти по пути Морозова из Милитеры (ему это скоро зачтется - все собираюсь Хоксеру написать) и свалил все мои ветки в одну кучу в результате чего получился жуткий винегрет.
Так что посмотрим найду ли я здесь ценителей моих исследований по истории авиации и рассказов С.Ф.Долгушина.
Как будет время и возможность - буду выкладывать чем богаты тем и рады - по тихоньку.

----------


## Alex

> ...И когда перед дождём стрижи начинают устраивать "воздушные бои" проносясь зачастую на расстоянии вытянутой руки от меня, я вспоминаю...


Модераторы скольки форумов не смогли вынести этих Ваших воспоминаний, хе-хе... Везде Вы вспоминаете одно и тоже, одними и теми же словами. Так с ними и таскаетесь как Агасфер:)

----------


## %u0412%u0430%u0441%u0438%

> Сообщение от Василий Бардов
> 
> ...И когда перед дождём стрижи начинают устраивать "воздушные бои" проносясь зачастую на расстоянии вытянутой руки от меня, я вспоминаю...
> 
> 
> Модераторы скольки форумов не смогли вынести этих Ваших воспоминаний, хе-хе... Везде Вы вспоминаете одно и тоже, одними и теми же словами. Так с ними и таскаетесь как Агасфер:)


Ну от Алекса другого ничего ожидать и не приходится - вы как я погляжу остаётесь верным себе - по сути ни слова а язвить, флеймовать, флудить, офтопить, хамить, хохмить, подло хихикать и "звонко тявкать из под каждого забора как Моська" любой дурак умеет - это всё на что Вы способны? Может по И-16 и по И-153 что нибудь скажете, раз уж влезли в эту ветку? Может сами с ветеранами общались - как Леон из Минска или Жидов например?
Что - слабО? Ну и не фиг "тявкать" тогда не по делу!
"Ай Моська - знать она"... эрудирована вобщем :)
((С) Крылов - "Слон и Моська" - басня).

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
Василий,замолвлю слово за Алекса он же Абсент и т.д.Всетаки он
для изучения истрии авиации сделал столько и продолжает делать
далее,что ваша писанина-дешевый наезд.А то.что Алексей на всех
форумах не дает вам спуска,так это наставляет на путь истинный.
интересно вам заниматься Долгушиным,Ишаками,Чайками да и бог
с вами_на здоровье.Только вы попробуйте поспрашивать у знающих
в привате,отделить байки от фактов,а потом и выкладывайте сколь-
ко угодно ваши находки.
ЗЫ.Поверте отношусь к вам нормально,поэтому не считайте сие пос-
лание нравоучением,а дружеским советом.

----------


## Василий бардов

> Приветствую.
> Василий,замолвлю слово за Алекса он же Абсент и т.д. Всетаки он
> для изучения истрии авиации сделал столько и продолжает делать
> далее,что ваша писанина-дешевый наезд.А то.что Алексей на всех
> форумах не дает вам спуска,так это наставляет на путь истинный.
> интересно вам заниматься Долгушиным,Ишаками,Чайками да и бог
> с вами_на здоровье.Только вы попробуйте поспрашивать у знающих
> в привате,отделить байки от фактов,а потом и выкладывайте сколь-
> ко угодно ваши находки.
> ...


А я, Леон, с этим Вашим любимым "многосделавшим и продолжающим делать для истории авиации Абсентом" (Алексов на всех форумах-то как собак не резанных) меряцца и занимацца "членометрией" и прочими заслугами перед Родиной не собираюсь. Вопрос не в этом.
Вопрос в том что он лезет к каждую дюрку со своим хамством как правило не внося никакого конструктива и не так давно сочувствующей ему же администрацией таки был забанен за личное оскорбление не только меня, но С.Ф.Долгушина. Только тогда тамошняя администрация проснулась от "зимней спячки" и вышебла его с форума.
Я земетьте никогда не лез в открываемые им темы если мне конкретного чего-то сказать ему небыло - конструктивной критики в его адрес.
Он же как сказал один его приятель из Питера "гадит где дают" не внося никакого конструктива.
А что касается моей лирики - так нет проблем - лично для этого слабонервного Абсента (он же мизантроп с бывшего форума Сухой.ру) лирику я уберу с этой ветки.
А к Вам я поверте отношусь так же нормально, просто призываю быть объективным. Мало ли кто и где там заслуженный такой весь - нечего сказать - нечего и тявкать попусту под руку, чем этот Абсент и занимается при каждом удобном случае на всех форумах в отличии от моей "лирики", которая ему и его любимым администраторам "глаза колет"!
А по поводу того что "моя писанина - дешёвый наезд":
- это на "дружеский совет" как-то не тянет - больше на оскорбление смахивает,
- к счастью не все на авиа и исторических форумах так считают как Вы с Абсентом. Приведу несколько примеров в подтверждение своих слов, дабы не быть голословным:
- с месяц назад меня пригласил замполит декана нашего истфака коллега Омелько выступить перед студентами-историками и археологами их факультета на их кружке. Я пришёл и рассказал о том как стал "красным следопытом", о своих публикациях моих друзей-ветеранов в сети и о тех направлениях в каких я сейчас работаю.
Затем в класс зашёл доцент-археолог С.А.Пивоварчик. Пожал при всех мне руку и показав на меня сказал своим студентам что я за свою недолгую жизнь сделал для истории нашего города и не только для него столько, что один стою целого исторического факультета. :)
Сначала мне смешно стало, а потом я поймал себя на мысли что что-то в этом всё-таки есть :)
И мои публикации с дословными воспоминаниями ветеранов 2-й ВМ в сети тому подтверждение,
- зайдите к примеру на эти ветки и почитайте что думают в отличие от Вас и Абсента другие участники форумов о "моей писанине", "дешёвых наездах на Абсента" и прочем. И сравните в конкретных темах, сколько и чего я сделал для того чтобы разобраться с сутью вопросов этих тем и что сделал этот Абсент. А потом и сравнивайте, если Вы действительно "относитесь ко мне нормально":

http://avia.ru/forum/5/4/21958472287...l?topiccount=1

----------


## Василий бардов

> Ну и где это Ваше неизвестно что, о чем не подозревает никто?


А я специально решил (чтобы доказать Леону что он не прав) сделать паузу и подождать от них самих (раз они такие грамотные а я - болван со своей "писаниной" и "дешёвыми наездами" на Абсента) дальнейшего конструктивного развития темы этой ветки - так сказать постояв в стороне и понаблюдав на что они сами способны коль в лезли в тему в которой считают себя такими заслуженными специалистами и нагадив в неё. И вот Вам результат - Ваше сообщение. А вот теперь - убедившись, что кроме дешёвого хамства и флейма Абсент в очередной раз ничего не продемонстрировал конструктивного - очередь за мной, "показать лицом свой товар" и то что я знаю по этой теме.
А вот уже после этого, уважаемый Леон и делайте выводы кто на что способен в данном конкретном вопросе и чего стоит чья "дешёвая писанина".

*Итак - вот вопросы Александра Сердюкова и ответы на них С.Ф.Долгушина:*

*Цитаты А.Сердюкова с каких-то авиафорумов:* 

>>>>>>>>Истребитель И- 16 дружно именуют устаревшим, а в связи с чем? Он продолжал сходить с конвейера в 1941 году и после начала войны. Как только что сошедшее с конвейера оружие может быть устаревшим?

>>>>>>И-16 был очень "строгим" в пилотировании, особенно при взлёте и на посадке, не прощал ошибок в пилотировании и моментально сваливался в штопор, и правда, много молодёжи на нём билось, но вот зато опытные пилоты, тот же Зимин, оценивали боевые возможности И-16 выше, чем, например, у "Харрикейна".

>>>>Вопрос не простой. Деды-летчики часто уверяют, что именно И-16 часто становился причиной гибели наших летчиков-дистрофиков, что в 1942-м приходили на фронт и осваивали его. А вот на ленд-лизе они летали "как в авто"…При обороне Волховстроя в 1942-м так и было по воспоминаниям одного дедушки. Опытных сажали на И-16, зеленых - на Харрикейны. Только вот к моменту, когда зелень зацвела - И-16 уже толком не осталось. Оный дедушка с "Харрикейна" пересел на ЯК-7.

>>В 1942-м вполне могло быть. Да и вообще самолет строгий в пилотировании, "ошибок не прощающий". Но тут речь шла про 1941-й.

*Бардов-Долгушину* (Dsci0017-4.wav, 01:20): “Послушайте, *что некий капитан Хренов говорил по этому поводу*”: “К сожалению, в 1941-м было почти то же самое. Летчики, научившиеся на МИГ как от чумы старались бежать от И-16. Не любили их. К сожалению, многие.... 
Вы знаете, те три деда-летчика, с которыми мне довелось близко общаться, до последних своих дней не любили И-16. Вот дословная цитата одного из них, капитана Хренова: "Ишак - потому так и звался, что норовистый был. Никто не знал, что у ишака на уме было. Полеты на нем выматывали до последнего. Два вылета сделаешь, сто грамм проглотишь и падаешь, как убитый»... 

*Долгушин* (Dsci0017-4.wav, 01:29): “Да пошёл он, понимаете ли кобыле под хвост”! 

Бардов: “Вот и получается, что современная молодёжь начитавшись таких “мемуаров” и выводы делают – мол раз пилот И-16 Хренов так говорит, значит: “в 1941-м было почти то же самое. Летчики, научившиеся на МИГ как от чумы старались бежать от И-16. Не любили их. К сожалению, многие.... Вы знаете, те три деда-летчика, с которыми мне довелось близко общаться, до последних своих дней не любили И-16».

Долгушин (Dsci0017-4.wav, 01:40): “Пошёл он”!… 

Бардов: «Вот я и решил тогда: 
–	приеду к Сергею Фёдоровичу Долгушину и покажу ему это всё
–	а потом запишу и опубликую что он скажет по этому поводу». 

Долгушин: «Это идиотство – два вылета! Это же вообще – жертва аборта, а не лётчик»! 

Хренов: «А завтра бежишь к самолету и думаешь, скинет он тебя, или помилует»…

Долгушин: «Боже ты мой»! 

Хренов: «Харитошу сегодня ругают кому не лень. Да и пусть их. Они, видать, все поголовно Покрышкины и Речкаловы. А нам, девятнадцатилетним дистрофикам, призванным в сорок втором на Волховстрой, "Харитон" жизнь спас. И не раз. На нем в штопор упасть нельзя... Было раз, что сознание я потерял при маневре и что думаешь? Очнулся - лечу по прямой с кинутой ручкой... Так что может он и хреновый был, но в сорок втором для нас, начинающих, лучшего самолета не было. Спасибо за то англичанам»… 

Долгушин (02:55): «Ну, не знаю – не знаю»!  :Frown:  

Бардов: «Что там за дистрофики они были такие»?!

Долгушин: «Что они вообще из себя представляли»?!

Хренов: «На "ишаке" я летал много, но уже позднее. Знаешь, самолет верткий, шустрый, маневренный, но после ЯКов и Лавочек он не вдохновляет. 
А Харитошу все равно любить буду, как первую учительницу в школе. Пусть все писарчуки его склоняют как хотят".

Долгушин: «(На Харрикейне – В.Б.):
- во первых, на взлёте - смотри, сколько наддув – нельзя полностью (газ – В.Б.) дать,
- во вторых, дерёшься – до определённой высоты смотри, не «передай» наддув, а то мотор разорвётся!
Что это за самолёт?! В штопор он сваливался легко. И выходил легко – так же как и И-16! 
Так же можно было «ноги сунуть» и повернуть его вот так вот (показывает – В.Б.). Только боишься, чтобы хвост не отлетел! :) Ведь он не рассчитан на 14G перегрузку».

----------


## Василий бардов

Бардов-Долгушину: "Кстати, что Вы думаете по поводу следующего высказывания: 
А.Сердюков (цитирует кого-то с какого-то авиафорума – В.Б.): «Имеющиеся модификации были УСТАРЕВШИМИ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЯМИ по своим ТТХ, в том смысле, что не давали ГАРАНТИРОВАННОЙ возможности НАВЯЗАТЬ бой и УНИЧТОЖИТЬ (или догнать и сорвать выполнение боевой задачи) как минимум половине типов самолетов противника. Т.е. истребитель-перехватчик из него никакой. Но при применяемой советскими ВВС тактике использования истребителей при прикрытии объектов и штурмовке наземных целей этот недостаток очень и очень сглаживался.
Более того – начинала "вылазить" куча достоинств:
- хорошая, а у типов с М-62 и особенно с М-63 просто великолепная приемистость двигателя
- хорошая, а у типов с М-62 и особенно с М-63 просто великолепная тяговооруженность
- как следствие из первых двух пунктов – отличная маневренность в горизонте, а у типов с …. и на вертикали.
-	ну и главное на начало войны пушечный ишак обладал самым мощным стрелковым вооружением в ВВС РККА, не уступая в этом показателе Ил-2»?!

Долгушин (14:05): «Ну, Ил-2 то имел пушки 23-мм-вые». 

Бардов: «Ну, тут он «палку перегнул»». 

Долгушин: «Конечно! Или от незнания дела, или «голову потерял» болван и не понимает»! 

Сердюков: «На счет устаревания "конструктивных решений" – это в большей степени громкие слова. Изменились взгляды на состав ВВС. Когда проектировался И-16 в 1934 он делался под "элиту", а к 1941 нужен был самолет под "середнячка-недоучку". 

Бардов: «Но тут тоже вопрос: дело в том, что к 22-му июня 1941 года кадровые лётчики то ещё небыли выбиты! Какие же это «середнячки-недоучки»?!

Долгушин: «Да конечно»! 

Сердюков (цитирует кого-то с какого-то авиафорума – В.Б.): «Отсюда и полярные оценки ишака. Отсюда и крики от командования ВВС об неустойчивости, сложности пилотирования и пр. пр. пр. И требование заменить "морально устаревший". Из конструктивной новизны в том что пришло на смену – разве что предкрылки (и то не сразу пошли) да гидросистемы».

Долгушин: «Во всяком случае так: на МиГе воевать – ещё ладно. А ЛаГГ-3 пятиточечный и пятибаковый – это вообще «скотина» была и на И-16 это удовольствие летать было по сравнению с ним– ну, «цистерна летающая», да ещё и пять (огневых – В.Б.) точек! Боже ты мой! Он взлетал то с трудом! А ещё и драться требовалось на нём! Я не летал на нём, но видел бедных лётчиков, которые на нём летали и дрались! 
Но потом лётчики говорили: «Мы:
-	их не заправляли все 5 баков – два только
-	и снимали оружие.
Вон, как мы на МиГе снимали передатчики, приёмники и фонарей подвижную часть.
Но потом двухточечным сделали его и двухбаковым – три бака убрали и это был уже совершенно другой самолёт, хотя назывался по прежнему ЛаГГ-3 и я летал на нём». 

Бардов-Долгушину: «Вот какой-то парень на каком-то авиафоруме в интернете и пишет: 
«Не был И-16  устаревшим, напротив, имел так и не использованные резервы по модернизации. И весь 1941-й успешно провоевал при грамотном применении, и 1942-й. И, кстати, после начала войны И-16 собирали только из старых заделов - а зря».
Другой ему отвечает: «На счет "зря" – выпуск не из старых заделов, т.е. повторное внедрение в серию – опять чехарда с переделкой производства, "вышибание" серийных заводов на несколько месяцев и т.д. и т.п».

Долгушин: “Ну, откровенно говоря, оставить И-16 и продолжать на нём – это было бы глупостью. Всё же И-16 есть И-16 и:
-	с МиГ-3 он не сравнится,
-	с Яком он не сравнится”.

Бардов: “Так что на тот момент лучшим решением был бы выпуск:
-	Яков,
-	МиГов
-	И двухточечных и двухбаковых ЛаГ-3”?

Долгушин: «Да, а лучше бы не выпускали их, а просто выпустили бы Ла-5 сразу. Только с мотором с хорошим карбюратором, который работал бы». 

Бардов: «В котором было жарко, но воевать приятно»?

Долгушин: «Так жарко было от любого мотора, но от водяного меньше. Но тоже несёт. 
А это - как перегородка первая между двигателем и кабиной  поставлена. А то если техник с кувалдой туда залезет и перегородку (повредит – В.Б.) – всё летит на лётчика. 
А если перегородка хорошая – не так то и жарко было. Конечно у мотора воздушного охлаждения температура совершенно другая:
-	если на моторе водяного охлаждения 105-115 градусов,
-	то на моторе воздушного охлаждения то 200!
То есть водяное охлаждение не то чтобы более эффективное, но более прохладное для кабины. А так - моторы водяного охлаждения от хорошей жизни не поставишь: на 82-м двигателе пару цилиндров разобьют – ну и чёрт с ними. Пыхтит, но прийдёшь на нём домой и сядешь. «Горшки» заменили и пожалуйста – летай! 
А (на моторе с водяным охлаждением – В.Б.) вон под Сталинградом одна пулька сраная (прости за выражение) попала (в систему водяного охлаждения – В.Б.) и мотор сгорел!
А потом, когда идёшь в лоб или по бомбардировщикам стреляешь – по тебе стреляют, а у меня нос – щит самый настоящий:
-	тут бронестекло (показывает на уровне лица – В.Б.),
-	а тут – щит – двухрядный мотор. 
Если попадут по мотору – ну и Аллах с ним! Ну, если «горшок» развалится – конечно это плохо (загорется может), но не смертельно! Но конечно, если сорвало цилиндр, а шатуны работают – конечно шатуны всё разобьют, но во всяком случае будет какая то возможность что-то предпринять. В этом отношении воздушные моторы лучше были, чем водяного» (охлаждения – В.Б.). 

Бардов (Dsci0021-5.wav, 22:00): “А что Вы думаете по поводу следующих высказыаний”:
>Вопрос не простой. Деды-летчики часто уверяют, что именно И-16 часто становился причиной гибели наших летчиков-дистрофиков, что в 1942-м приходили на фронт и осваивали его. А вот на ленд-лизе они летали "как в авто".Думаю, тут скрестились две вещи "объективная реальность" и "защитные способности человеческой психики". Полет на И-16 в чем то можно сравнить с ездой на велосипеде – только падать намного больнее.Если НАТРЕНИРУЕШЬСЯ можно творить чудеса, а до этого "потеешь-трусишься-дергаешь руль в разные стороны" а толку мало. Т.е. у новичка постоянное мышечное напряжение, летчик занят только тем, чтобы "держать машину в горизонте" – т.е нагрузки и физические и на психику гораздо больше, чем в том же дубовато-летучем Харрикейне». 

Долгушин (22:00): «Ну, одинаково – так же и на И-16, что он требовал. Так же ручку держишь как и на Харрикейне и всё – одно и то же».

Сердюков: «- Добавляем к этому обычный страх (и от противника и от боязни просто "убиться"),
-	умножаем на 30-60 минут боевого вылета,
-	добавляем слабую физ. подготовку = человек вполне может потерять сознание.
Ну а списать все исключительно на "строгую в пилотировании машину" или на "слабое здоровье товарища", а о слабой летной подготовке (которая у всех прим. одинакова, а значит любой так же может гробонуться) – это уже от психологии».

Долгушин (22:50): “Ну, он тут философию развёл “на кислых щах”! Я не пойму стиль такого изложения и сравнения – не пойму! Всё же это бред”!

Бардов: “И вот такие дискуссии сейчас ведуться в сети интернет на авиафорумах и я Вам как пример хотел это показать”!

Долгушин: “Это же идиотство”!

Сердюков: «К сожалению, в 1941-м было почти то же самое. Летчики, научившиеся на МИГ как от чумы старались бежать от И-16. Не любили их. К сожалению, многие.Что то мне кажеться что про МиГ и чуму – это от Покрышкина. :)А вот примерно о том же от Захарова (Испания, Китай, с 1943г командир 303 ИАД) – МиГ машина строгая в пилотировании, при переучивании отличный летчик автоматически становиться хорошим, хороший посредственным, а посредственный вообще на нем летать не может. Ну и с каких же машин наши на МИГи переучивались?Хотя конечно "летчик отлично освоивший И-16, сможет после этого летать уже на чем угодно". И-16 прекрасный самолет для отлично подготовленного летчика. Для подготовки по принципу "взлет-посадка" эта машина просто наказание господнее. Т.ч. как бы я не любил ишачек – по своим пилотажным данным это машина не для мировой войны. При этом правда по ремонтопригодности и эксплуатационным параметрам он просто "мечта авиамеханика" и для мировой войны подходит просто на ура.Опять же И-16 "образ собирательный" (мы ж не валим в кучу Т-IV 1939 г и 1944 :) ) 
Я не думаю, что те кому "повезло" начинать войну на И-16 тип 5 скажут об ишачке хоть одно доброе слово (особенно если это летчики выпуска 1940-41-42 годов выпуска)».

Бардов-Долгушину: «А ведь в начале войны никто на И-16 5-го типа давно уже не летал! Ведь Вы говорили, что к началу войны все полки у границы успели перевооружить на И-16 с моторами М-62 и М-63»!

Долгушин (Dsci0021-5.wav, 17:20): «Ну я не знаю – может быть какой нибудь полк и задержался».

Бардов: «Но это на Дальнем востоке где нибудь. А ведь у границы ведь все же были новых типов «Ишаки»?!

Долгушин: «Да».

Сердюков: «А вот те, кто начали с типов 28-29, да еще и были опытными летчиками, с большим налетом... кое кто из них считает, что чуть ли не 43 года у нас лучше зверя, чем ишак не было».

Долгушин (18:00): «Ну, у каждого свой вкус и у всякого своё враньё»!

----------


## Василий бардов

*А.Сердюков: «И еще чуть чуть об этом – так сказать "без коментариев"26 сентября 1942  года командующий 1 воздушной армии генерал-майор авиации Худяков, военный комиссар 1 возд. армии бригадный комиссар Литвиненко и зам. начальника штаба 1 ВА полковник Глухов писали письмо командующему ВВС генерал-лейтенанту авиации Новикову:*
"В боевых операциях последних месяцев наша авиация понесла тяжелые потери от истребителей противника. Наши истребители не смогли должным образом противодействовать истребителям противника и обеспечить превосходство в воздухе.Бесспорно, что в числе причин были недостатки организации, подготовки летного состава, тактических приемов и пр., но было бы ошибкой полагать, что виноваты все, кроме наших самолетов, которые якобы имеют отличные, превосходящие немецкие истребители данные и только использовать их как следует летчики не умеют. Такое обвинение можно предъявить отдельным летчикам, подразделениям и даже частям, но не всем поголовно истребителям, как это у нас сейчас принято…ЛЕТЧИКИ ЖАЛУЮТСЯ НА НЕДОСТАТОЧНЫЕ ЛЕТНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ НАШИХ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ И МНОГИЕ ВЫРАЖАЮТ ЖЕЛАНИЕ ЛЕТАТЬ НА И-16, НА КОТОРОМ КАК ВСЕ РАВНО И НА СОВРЕМЕННОМ НАШЕМ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕ, "МЕССЕРА" НЕ ДОГОНИШЬ, НО ЗАТО В ОБОРОНИТЕЛЬНОМ БОЮ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ СБИТЬ ПРОТИВНИКА БОЛЬШЕ, А БЫТЬ СБИТЫМ САМОМУ – МЕНЬШЕ».

*Бардов-Долгушину* (Dsci0021-5.wav, 20:00): «О чём мы с Вами только что и говорили».

*Долгушин*: «Да».

*Худяков, Литвиненко и Глухов – Новикову*: «Создавшееся положение объясняется тем, что немцы резко повысили качество своих истребителей:
-	как улучшением аэродинамики, 
-	так и повышением мощности мотора.
Учитывая вышеизложенное, необходимо принять ряд мер и использовать все возможности для достижения превосходства над противником.
Наряду с улучшением подготовки летчиков, разработки тактических приемов и организационных мероприятий, как-то: 
-	обязательное закрепление самолетов за летчиками, 
-	уменьшение количества боевых вылетов с боями на летчика до 1-2 в день, 
необходимо улучшить летно-технические данные наших самолетов и моторов путем повышения качества производства, хотя бы за счет количества выпускаемых машин с одной стороны и ряда конструктивных изменений". 

Так что все в мире относительно. 

Сердюков (цитирует кого-то с какого-то авиафорума, Dsci0021-5.wav, 28:38): «На ишаке летать надо было - УМЕТЬ. Надо было на нем (именно на нем а не всего) отлетать хотя бы часов 150 - это минимум. А чтобы "творить чудеса" хотя бы часов 300 - причем интенсивно и с постоянными тренировками пилотажем».

Бардов: «Ну, насчёт 300 - это он конечно «загнул» – у Вас вон меньше было и то хватало».

Долгушин (29:00): «Знаешь - и 150 – для болвана – может быть. У каждого лётчика свои особенности».

----------


## Василий бардов

Бардов-Долгушину (Dsci0022-5.wav, 02:10): «А можно ли считать что для начинающих лётчиков на момент, когда у вас появились Харрикейны, лучше было начинать летать на Харрикейне, чем на И-16»?

Долгушин: «Харрикейн проще, чем И-16». 

Бардов: «То есть, просто нужно было следить на взлёте и в бою за наддувом»? 

Долгушин: «И чтобы аэродром был хороший, а то на нём рулить нельзя по грязи – перевернётся – хвост лёгкий то был! 

Бардов: «Вот один из пилотов Харрикейна и говорил: «А "Харитоша" был дубоватей, вяловатей - но зато он "сам летал" - главное было ему не мешать."- Конь то смирный? - Как корова!- Мне и надобно такого" :)

Долгушин: «Это не самолёт был, а скотина какая-то:
-	он легко из штопора выходил,
-	летишь – гудит,
-	плоскости такие вот (показывает – В.Б.) – как на ТБ-3. :) 
Ну, конечно тоньше – это я пошутил в иносказательном смысле. :)
Вобщем, летать на нём было просто. Ничего сложного не было. Но вот за наддувом (приходилось – В.Б.) смотреть. И когда смотришь, газ полностью (дашь – В.Б.), а он не двигается… А куда его двинешь с такими плоскостями»! 

Бардов: «А что он вообще собой представлял этот наддув»?

Долгушин: «Наддув – он везде есть – и на наших самолётах… Это фактически давление смеси, которая входит в цилиндр. От этого зависело и количество оборотов». 

Сердюков: «А на счет больших-меньших возможностей. Желторотик если ему "повезет" попасть в маневренный бой, что на И-16, что на Як, что на Харрикейне будет летать примерно с одинаковой скоростью, скороподьемностью и скоростью виража. Потому как он в воздухе не живет, он за воздух держится.Так что чтобы полюбить ишак имея за плечами всего 20-30 часов налета причем даже не на УТИ-4, а на бисе или чаечке - это надо совсем... психом и извращенцем быть.Точно также человек налетавший на И-16 часов 300-500, "попробовавший" последние его типы, о Харрикейне самое мягкое, что скажет это "калоша" и т.п.».

Бардов-Долгушину: «О чём мы с Вами только что и говорили».

----------


## Василий бардов

Сердюков (цитирует кого-то с какого-то авиафорума – В.Б., Dsci0022-5.wav, 06:25):
«Я "очень сильно" подозреваю, что скорости около 520 можно было бы достич на И-16 тип 24 с нормально отлаженным движком и отрегулированным винтом АВ-1. Правда это именно на машине для госиспытаний (так сказать обозначить рубеж). В серии конечно было бы км на 10 поменьше.
>Там, насколько помню, ее не достигли из-за утяжеления конструкции (упрочнение крыльев, усиление вооруженя, установка нового оборудования).Обычно так и пишут. Но основная причина недобора скоростинекондиция мотора и винта. Мотор перегревался, а винт похоже не выходил на оптимальный угол на больших скоростях + похоже все это в комплексе давало вибрации ВМГ. Ну а сколько из-за этого недобрали...???Зимой дали 505, вместо сентябрьских - 485».

Долгушин (07:35): «Во первых при испытаниях – при прогонке на скорость по высотам, приводится всё это:
-	к давлению 760,
-	к влажности воздуха,
-	к высотеи там целая система подсчёта переводов. 
Я уже начинаю забывать это. Ввиду того, что я хорошо знаком с ребятами с Чкаловского филиала ГНИИ ВВС, поэтому всё это я хорошо знаю. У них от меня секретов не было: они мне показывали все секретные самолёты у них стоящие. А моя дивизия то стоит рядом, за хвостами! Поэтому я лазил по самолётам». 

Бардов: «Вам это интересно было для сравнения с тем на чём Вы сегодня летаете и из профессионального любопытства»?

Долгушин: «Не из любопытства, а (чтобы - В.Б.) овладеть профессиональными знаниями – откуда я знаю, что завтра не окажусь на этом самолёте?!  А в какой то мере и из здорового любопытства. 
Я имел такую возможность. 
Вон (например, на аэродроме ЛИИ в Жуковском – В.Б.): выруливает Ваня Дзюба на Як-140 (этот истребитель не пошёл в производство) 
( http://www.airwar.ru/enc/xplane/yak140.html )
(http://www.metromir.ru/voc_slovarik....mode=by_litter )
Лётчик тот ещё! Сильный лётчик! ГСС за войну получил. Я не знаю, почему он дважды героя не получил?! Но парень он был откровенный… Он вёл и МиГи - на всём летал.Лётчик был безупречный – честный и хороший лётчик. 
Я спрашиваю: «Слушай, Вань! Что это за «парта»?! 
А он говорит: «Сергей! Только между нами: это гавно»!
( http://www.schelkovo.net/go/id5052.html )
( http://aces.boom.ru/all4/dzuba_im.htm )Долгушин: «Вот, когда испытывали МиГ-21ПФ - испытания проводил полк, взятый с Ужгорода – с Закарпатья – мой полк. Ну и мне пришлось заниматься этим. Когда я прилетел – все знакомые сидят: 
-	Степан Микоян – заместитель начальника по лётной подготовке,
-	Дзюба Иван – тоже здесь – все ребята знакомые – это цвет»!…

Бардов: «Испытателей».

Долгушин: «Я говорю: «Ребята! Ну что вы мой полк держите, чёрт вас возьми»?! 

Дзюба: «Сергей! Пропустим»! 

Долгушин: «И буквально за 20 дней всё сделали. А из Кубинки ребята перед этим тем же занимались – они всё лето у них просидели»! 

Бардов: «Замурыжили»?

Долгушин: «Да – замурыжили! А я за 20 дней всё сделал".

----------


## ALI

В настоящее время в мире находятся в лётном состоянии несколько "новых" И-16.А впечатления современных пилотов о машине известны?

----------


## Mig

> В настоящее время в мире находятся в лётном состоянии несколько "новых" И-16.А впечатления современных пилотов о машине известны?


Вы хотите сравнить впечатления от И-16 с впечатлениями от Су-27 или F/A-18?

----------


## ALI

Нет,по сравнению с другими одномоторными  поршневыми самолётами.Периода IIww и послевоенными.

----------


## Mig

> Нет,по сравнению с другими одномоторными  поршневыми самолётами.Периода IIww и послевоенными.


А каким образом СОВРЕМЕННЫЕ летчики могут сравнивать самолеты периода 2МВ?  Где взять эти самолеты времен 1940-х?

----------


## Морячок

> А каким образом СОВРЕМЕННЫЕ летчики могут сравнивать самолеты периода 2МВ?  Где взять эти самолеты времен 1940-х?


Как это "где"? - их по миру летает немало. И "реплики" и отреставрированные самолеты постройки 40х годов. Сам наблюдал "Спитфайр" и "Харрикейн" над Валеттой, несколько лет назад...
Где-то в сети ролик об этом был выложен, надо покопаться.
Кстати - несколько месяцев назад. по НТВ, в "Авиаторах" был сюжет о каком-то американском деде, купившем И-16 и летающем на нём по уикэндам. Судя по всему - доволен старикан вполне.

----------


## Mig

> Как это "где"? - их по миру летает немало. И "реплики" и отреставрированные самолеты постройки 40х годов. Сам наблюдал "Спитфайр" и "Харрикейн" над Валеттой, несколько лет назад...
> Где-то в сети ролик об этом был выложен, надо покопаться.
> Кстати - несколько месяцев назад. по НТВ, в "Авиаторах" был сюжет о каком-то американском деде, купившем И-16 и летающем на нём по уикэндам. Судя по всему - доволен старикан вполне.


Вы всерьез собираетесь сравнивать "реплики" и на основе этих сравнений делать далеко идущие выводы, какой самолет - "Мустанг" или "Спит" - был круче в 1944 году от рождества Христова?

В начале ветки вопрос задавался не о том, насколько доволен старикан, пилотировавший И-16. ИМХО он был бы доволен и пилотажем ПО-2...
А об "впечатлениях *современных* пилотов о *И-16*..." 
Вы спросите у того самого "американского деда", как он *СЕЙЧАС* оценивает И-16 и P-47D, например....

----------


## MBA

> ...ЛЕТЧИКИ ЖАЛУЮТСЯ НА НЕДОСТАТОЧНЫЕ ЛЕТНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ НАШИХ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ...


Вообще, причиной этих претензий были именно летные данные новых самолетов или тактика их боевого применения? Скажем, на МиГ-3 в "собачью свалку" лучше было не соваться (по крайней мере, на малых и средних высотах), но неожиданно "свалиться" с неба (имеется в виду тот самый "соколиный удар" Покрышкина) и накрыть противника огнем из двух пушек и трех пулеметов (а не двух пулеметов, как у И-16) можно было вполне. Другое дело, что летчики на новых самолетах пользовались нормами старых боевых уставов.

----------


## Константин Чиркин

К примеру 1я эскадрилья 4ГИАП ВВС КБФ потеряла свои Ла-5 за полтора месяца.А почему?Да,потому что действовали как на И-16.Не реализовывали ТТД новых машин.По какой причине?Это уже дело пятое. по поводу И-16 и Харрикейнов-понравилось высказывание Покровского В.П..И-16 маленький-пока в него попадут,а Харрикейн огромный,как ни даст немец очередь,так всё в него попадает.

----------


## MBA

> К примеру 1я эскадрилья 4ГИАП ВВС КБФ потеряла свои Ла-5 за полтора месяца.


Константин, это за какой отрезок времени (по датам).




> Не реализовывали ТТД новых машин.По какой причине?...


Ну, может, дело и пятое, но не реализовывали все-таки, в первую очередь, потому, что боевые уставы были старые, а их нарушение было чревато "небоевыми потерями". Да и писались новые правила тактики кровью. Точно так же, как и правила дорожного движения, кстати.

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> Константин, это за какой отрезок времени (по датам).
> 
> По датам:это надо смотреть доки,когда они прибыли на фронт. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------                 
> Ну, может, дело и пятое, но не реализовывали все-таки, в первую очередь, потому, что боевые уставы были старые, а их нарушение было чревато "небоевыми потерями". Да и писались новые правила тактики кровью. Точно так же, как и правила дорожного движения, кстати.


В первую очередь,ПМСМ,не реализовывали по привычке въевшейся в кровь.На новой технике-надо было себя перестраивать.К примеру,если в определённой ситуации вставали в вираж,то и на новом самолёте руки сами потянут ручку на вираж.

----------


## ALI

> А каким образом СОВРЕМЕННЫЕ летчики могут сравнивать самолеты периода 2МВ?  Где взять эти самолеты времен 1940-х?


 Извините, а Вы не знаете ,эксплоатировались ЛИ самолеты И-16 производства <ос.рай-нов Китая >в воздушных армиях СССР в периодIIww? Если да,то,на каких заводах выпускались истребители И-16 в периодIIww?

----------


## Mig

> Извините, а Вы не знаете ,эксплоатировались ЛИ самолеты И-16 производства <ос.рай-нов Китая >в воздушных армиях СССР в периодIIww? Если да,то,на каких заводах выпускались истребители И-16 в периодIIww?


Думаю, вам сюда:
http://www.bookvoed.ru/searching_for_shop378966.html

----------


## ALI

С уважением!Спасибо!

----------


## Василий Беликов-Бардов

> Извините, а Вы не знаете ,эксплоатировались ЛИ самолеты И-16 производства <ос.рай-нов Китая >в воздушных армиях СССР в периодIIww? Если да,то,на каких заводах выпускались истребители И-16 в периодIIww?


Мне Андрей "Сим-Сим" Симонов рассказывал, что ГСС,  п-к испытатель Иван "Мюнхграфыч" Фёдоров встретил войну аккурат в Китае в должности начальника ЛИС на сборочном заводе где Ишаков они собирали

----------


## Mig

> ... ГСС,  п-к испытатель Иван "Мюнхграфыч" Фёдоров встретил войну аккурат в Китае в должности начальника ЛИС на сборочном заводе где Ишаков они собирали


вы любой сказке верите? Или только от "Мюнхграфыча"?

----------

